# Visa already granted, when can I leave?



## demoiselle (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I just received my student visa last March 13, 2012, but unfortunately, my university no longer accepted me since I was not able to meet the time frame for late entry students. 

The main concern now is the next available intake for my course which would be next February 2013. I checked other universities, but they offered the same thing. Can I just take ELICOS (English Language Course) for the mean time (for 10 weeks starting July 2012) while waiting for my course to commence next year? I don't want to waste more time so I want to leave for Australia soon. 

Would I be eligible to work after I finish ELICOS course and wait for my Bachelor's degree to commence next year? I'm afraid that I might breech immigration conditions so I am asking for your help, guys. Would really appreciate your replies! 

Please be good to me as I am a first timer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Your visa was granted for a specific course and you can't just use it for anything else. The uni will notify DIAC. 
What you might want to do is enroll in another course and notify the embassy to talk about extension (providing your uni differed your entry)
After that happened you can meantime do whatever you want to do ie travel in Australia, work or study


----------

